# Retiring in Ajiic at 62



## goodman12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a single man in good shape and active and have decided to retire early in Ajiic. I visited there for 5 days and very much enjoyed the area and the possibilities. The one concern I had was the feeling that most expats in the area were older to quite a bit older than I was. What I would like to know is did I see only a small section of the population or was I correct, and if I was is there ways to meet others my age in other areas around Ajiic or is there local men and woman closer to my age that speak English? Thanks


----------



## JeriLyn (May 8, 2015)

Yep, I'm 49 and will be in the area next month, the age thing is a bit of a concern, but not overly worried about it. Seems that there is some variety, and many of the retiree's are "young at heart". There is a kayak club, hiking club, motorcycle enthusiast, etc I'm sure you can find places that healthy vibrant people hang out, when someone can run circles around me, not going to worry that they are bit older 

And that speaking English requirement isn't going to be forever, eventually you will learn the language and will be able to speak to anyone.


----------



## JeriLyn (May 8, 2015)

posted that last one to soon, and was to slow to edit ....

eta: Tennis seems to be big, also golf, and see some one started a pickle ball? club. If you seek out activities you will meet like minded people. If you are looking for volunteer opportunities, pick a cause, its there. If you want mental stimulation, Spanish classes, writers groups, cooking classes, art classes, etc There is enough to do that you may have to take a retirement, from retirement 

As far as being single goes, well word is way, way more expat women then men, and you shall be swarmed, I'm sure that there would be at least a few in your age group ~ Have fun


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

JeriLyn said:


> posted that last one to soon, and was to slow to edit ....
> 
> eta: Tennis seems to be big, also golf, and see some one started a pickle ball? club. If you seek out activities you will meet like minded people. If you are looking for volunteer opportunities, pick a cause, its there. If you want mental stimulation, Spanish classes, writers groups, cooking classes, art classes, etc There is enough to do that you may have to take a retirement, from retirement
> 
> As far as being single goes, well word is way, way more expat women then men, and you shall be swarmed, I'm sure that there would be at least a few in your age group ~ Have fun


I won't say the name, but there is a guy much younger than you running one of the local web boards in the Ajijic area, and the lawyer most people use is around 50. The people you'll want to meet are Young in Mind, and that can be all the way until the lights go out at 90 plus.

I advise avoiding the swarms of single women who'll want to drag you to their caves.
The ones you'd want aren't chasing anyone. And then, there are the scores of chicas looking for that special Sugar Daddykins. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are also smart and good loking women in Guadalajara which I think would be a great catch but you may have to speak Spanish to be part of that crowd although many do speak English.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I am a couple of years younger than you and lived at Lakeside for last 2 years. There is more to life than good weather. The roads suck, restaurants are mediocre, everyone is asleep by 10 pm. Young at heart? Not really. 

Dating possibilities suck. Even though the older single women out number older single men 8 to 1, most of those older women don't want a man in their lives. Plus, I still like sex. 

I just didn't fit in. I was very, very bored there.

I went back to the beach. The government here spends money on infrastructure and services. Roads are newer, restaurants are very good, shopping is better and I am dating again. It is refreshing being around young people again.

Maybe in my future Lakeside will appeal to me. I am not ready to live in "God's Waiting Room" yet.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Actually, as one who came to Lakeside in 1999, Playaboy tells it like it really is. Rarely are new and younger people coming to retire at Lakeside. I recently moved away (to Leon), but still have old friends there, slowly dying away. When I visit, rare to see a younger retiree face. Lots of very attractive Mexican women in Guadalajara and many speak English. The local lawyer, Spencer, would be a good contact person for introductions, if you have interest. Best wishes.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Playaboy, that is my take on Ajijic as well, albeit from a visit, not long term residency. I just wonder what effect the narco problem is having on new retirees. Are there fewer? Real estate in Chapala?

For me personally, I can't imagine retiring in Ajijic. There are lots of beautiful chicas everywhere. After all, it's the Cosmic Race, if you can believe that revolutionary creed from Vasconcelos which put _mestizaje _on a pedestal. 

I'm not quite ready to retire anyway, I might spend time in Mexico but it would be for my research interests.


----------



## JeriLyn (May 8, 2015)

I think that there is merit to everyones response, yes if your young and want to party, the occasional weekend in Guad isn't going to cut it. Your moving to a different country and significant changes should be expected. I've been looking at the Ajijic area as a "soft landing" with so many expats, it may be easier to adjust to a new language and cultural norms. 

If you come down and are looking at how many grey heads you see, your going to find a ton of them. If rather, you start looking for clubs and activities that you enjoy, your hopefully going to find your amigos. I've heard that there is anywhere from 3,000 to 10,000 expats in the area, and even if 90% are over 65, that leaves 300 to 1000 that are under 65 ( yes I'm plucking numbers out of the air ) 

Your only 62, if you move there and really don't like it, move on, nothing has to be forever


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

That was the best advice yet: Try it and see if you like it. The roads go in all directions and no decision has to be forever. When my spouse and I first moved to Mexico, we had been on a few of these boards and researched all we could. It sounded like San Miguel de Allende was the place for us.
After three years, we were happy to leave for Ajijic. No point in citing the whys, since that was just our experience. Others love the place and are living their dream there.

Individual experiences reflect more about the person posting than about the reality.

In making a decision about where to go, it's important to be honest with yourself. For instance,
what is your idea of a "good time"? What are you interested in doing with your days? 
Do you consider it important to have a lot of friends much like yourself? Are you more introverted than extroverted? Are you afraid of getting old, or even of being perceived as such? For example, one older guy on another forum said he moved from Ajijic to Chapala and "felt 20 years younger". (Huh?) And so on.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have had a couple of couples who were friends move to Ajijic from PV in the last year. They got huge savings from selling their properties in PV and they can live there year-round (whereas PV requires AC and heat avoidance for June through October).

It is not for us because we can afford to maintain two places. For night life, I would expect you would drive into GDL. Maybe you should rent until you discover what your life style might become?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Definitely Rent for at least One year before commuting to buying/building.
During the year, you'll have a good idea if it's for you.

Use this time to also familiarize yourself with property prices, as well as the neighbors


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm single, 63 y/o childless with dogs and lived in Baja Norte for several years. I think you will find that in most of those ****** enclaves/communities such as the Lake Chapala area (as well as most of Baja) that most will be way above your age range. Sure you'll have plenty of single females (just as in Baja) provided you don't mind the over age 65 crowd. I would definitely go to Guadalajara esp. if you are accustomed to a more active lifestyle.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> I'm single, 63 y/o childless with dogs and lived in Baja Norte for several years. I think you will find that in most of those ****** enclaves/communities such as the Lake Chapala area (as well as most of Baja) that most will be way above your age range. Sure you'll have plenty of single females (just as in Baja) provided you don't mind the over age 65 crowd. I would definitely go to Guadalajara esp. if you are accustomed to a more active lifestyle.


62 isn't exactly a spring chicken. What he'll be happy with depends entirely on his idea of a "good time" and his tolerance for hot weather. If I had a larger pile of money, I'd have a place at the beach for December through March and the rest of the year, be in Lakeside for a decent climate (cooler). That not being the case, I'll go for the latter. Plenty of things to do if you look for them unless you're into the late night club scene....in which case you can go to Guadalajara.

In any case...........RENT before commitment.......anywhere.:juggle:


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's somewhat of a spring chicken compared to the majority over age 70. I've found a huge generation gap between those 2 ages esp. when it comes to healthy lifestyle and ability to assimilate into the local culture.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> It's somewhat of a spring chicken compared to the majority over age 70. I've found a huge generation gap between those 2 ages esp. when it comes to healthy lifestyle and ability to assimilate into the local culture.


Just curious: "huge generation gap?" Don't you wish. 

How, exactly, did you arrive at this conclusion about an 8 year age difference? Surveys? Individual interviews? Medical records? Guesswork? Plain old ignorant assumptions, based on a little bit of knowledge, most likely. 

I'll just say that my daily walks indicate that there are distinct differences between *individuals* of any generation. There are couch potatoes and active people. Take a look at the overweight, sorry looking folks of around 40 or so on the daily television.

All generalizations should be questioned before they are bandied about as facts.::flypig:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Just curious: "huge generation gap?" Don't you wish.
> 
> How, exactly, did you arrive at this conclusion about an 8 year age difference? Surveys? Individual interviews? Medical records? Guesswork? Plain old ignorant assumptions, based on a little bit of knowledge, most likely.
> 
> ...


I like your reply to mes1952. I just turned 70, have many friends in Mexico quite a few years younger me, including the occasional much younger male companion, and feel completely at ease with them, as they do with me. It all comes down to how young (or old) you feel inside and how you choose to live your life.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I like your reply to mes1952. I just turned 70, have many friends in Mexico quite a few years younger me, including the occasional much younger male companion, and feel completely at ease with them, as they do with me. It all comes down to how young (or old) you feel inside and how you choose to live your life.


Someone passed this along, for fun, and it might be surprising for some:
__________________________________________________
Age Test (easy to find with the help of Senor Google since the link doesn't work here)

Would you like to know how old do you act? Just answer 24 simple questions honestly and you will find out how old you really are. 
__________________________________________________

I'm "28" I sure wish my body knew that!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Someone passed this along, for fun, and it might be surprising for some:
> __________________________________________________
> Age Test (easy to find with the help of Senor Google since the link doesn't work here)
> 
> ...


I also just turned 70 a couple of months ago. That Age Test said I was 34. A few weeks ago I took a FitnessAge test that said I was 27 (Fitness calculator - CERG - NTNU).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Someone passed this along, for fun, and it might be surprising for some:
> __________________________________________________
> Age Test (easy to find with the help of Senor Google since the link doesn't work here)
> 
> ...


According to one test I found, I'm only 26! If only . . . 

Age Test


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I also just turned 70 a couple of months ago. That Age Test said I was 34. A few weeks ago I took a FitnessAge test that said I was 27 (Fitness calculator - CERG - NTNU).


Congratulations, kid!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I also just turned 70 a couple of months ago. That Age Test said I was 34. A few weeks ago I took a FitnessAge test that said I was 27 (Fitness calculator - CERG - NTNU).


My mind and attitude may be young, but I have doubts about my body, so I won't be taking the FitnessAge test they you took. Congratulations on your fantastic score, Will! No doubt your healthy diet and exercise regime are the reason why you are in such good shape.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> My mind and attitude may be young, but I have doubts about my body, so I won't be taking the FitnessAge test they you took. Congratulations on your fantastic score, Will! No doubt your healthy diet and exercise regime are the reason why you are in such good shape.


More likely it just means the test lies to you. But, what the heck, I will take any encouragement I can find.


----------

